# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Hyperventilatie Tips (druk op borst,lichthoofdigheid,tintelingen)

## appel1981

Zoals vele mensen hier herken ik heel veel van de klachten die anderen hebben..ik heb namelijk ook hyperventilatie en had eerder ook heel vaak last van dat bedrukte gevoel op de borst, lichtheid in het hoofd(gevoel dat je bijna flauwvalt) en de tintelingen in handen en voeten...na enkele bezoeken aan de HA wist hij mij te vertellen dat het hyperventilatie was..mijn zusje had hier eerder ook al last van, toch kwam het mij een beetje als een verassing.. hij vertelde mij dat de meeste mensen, wanneer ze weten wat het probleem is(verkeerde ademhaling, hyperventilatie dus), ze al meteen minder klachten krijgen. Het geval is namelijk vaak, dat wanneer je een hyperventilatieaanval krijgt en je het niet weet, je bijna automatisch een paniekaanval krijgt. Dit is een natuurlijke en logische reactie aangezien de meesten geen bekende aandoeningen hebben en hier graag nog een tijdje willen blijven natuurlijk en dus bang worden voor(ernstige) aandoeningen. Gevolg is dus dat men dan allerhande dingen door hun hoofd halen van wat het zou kunnen zijn. Ik haalde me toendertijd ook van alles in mijn hoofd; kanker, hartaanvallen etc etc. 
Tip nr.1 is dus, wanneer je hyperventilatie geconstateerd is, geloof er dan ook echt in dat dat het is! 
En heb je last van die klachten en weet je het nog niet zeker, ga naar je huisarts, hij zal hoogstwaarschijnlijk zeggen; hyperventilatie..
De tintelingen zijn trouwens vaak een waarschuwing dat er hyperventilatieaanval op handen is. 
Tip nr.2 is dus; Wees voorbereid op een aanval. Wat bij mij heeel goed helpt is; probeer je gedachten te verzetten, ga ergens mee bezig wat je leuk vind en je aandacht pakt. Hierdoor zal je lichaam je natuurlijke ademhalingsfunctie overnemen en zullen het niet je stress/paniekgedachtes zijn of jezelf die dit probeert te sturen. Men probeert vaak zelf hun ademhaling aan te passen waardoor je eigenlijk verkeerd gaat ademen en daardoor er nog meer zuurstof in je bloed komt en het alleen maar erger word. Inhaleren in een zakje helpt bij veel mensen dan omdat ze de uitgeademde koolmonoxide weer terug inhaleren en dus hun zuurstofpeil in hun bloed omlaag gaat en ze zich weer beter voelen. Maar bij sommige mensen kan dit averechts werken, zoals bij mij, en dan is de bovenstaande behandeling misschien wel de beste. Je gedachten dus op andere dingen zetten; je aandacht vestigen op dingen die je aandacht pakken en je genoeg afleiding geven en zodoende je lichaam weer rust geeft en je lichaam zijn natuurlijke ademhalingsfunctie terug geeft, ook de aangespande spieren die dat bedrukte gevoel in de borst laten onstaan, die zullen dan ook verminderen en wegtrekken is mijn ervaring..Koud zweet, dove vingertoppen zijn trouwens in mijn ogen ook waarschuwingen dat je of gestressed bent of een hyperventilatieaanval op komst is. Ga dus niet weer prakiseren, dit hoort er ook bij, maar bij tijfel altijd even de HA contacteren..hyperventilatie is in mijn ogen een lichamelijke aandoening die veroorzaakt kan worden door meerdere dingen.. een ziekte die getriggered kan worden door bijvoorbeeld door psychische klachten als onzekerheid, minderwaardigheidscomplex, sociale isolatie, depressiviteit, slapeloosheid etc etc, Maar vooral door een slechte lichaamshuishouding..een gezond lichaam is een gezonde tempel. Als je niet in conditie bent zal je 90% eerder dit krijgen dan iemand anders die fit is is mijn mening..Zware rokers moeten minderen of stoppen, mensen met slechte conditie moeten dit weer opbouwen, zware weekenddrinkers of zware drinkers algemeen moeten minderen of stoppen etc etc, dan weet ik zeker dat ook je klachten zullen verminderen, misschien niet compleet wegtrekken maar dan word het pas echt behandelbaar voor jezelf. Onbewust hebben heel veel mensen stress, dit word vaak pas zichtbaar door lichamelijke klachten als hyperventilatie, helaas is je lichaam dan vaak al uit conditie en heb je de kwaal al laten triggeren door stress(in welke vorm dan ook). Dit zijn mijn ervaringen, ik zal er ook nooit meer vanaf komen, maar ik kan er nu goed mee omgaan en is het meer sporadisch. In mijn ogen kan je beter dit verhaal lezen en deze 2 tips proberen als om medicatie ervoor te vragen, iets wat men zowiezo niet snel uitschrijft hiervoor. Hopelijk helderd dit stukje een en ander op, en neemt het jullie stress deels weg en kunnen jullie weer lekker functioneren.. groeten robert p.s. als je zelf nog tips hebt zet ze hier neer...

----------

